# Joining small pieces of wood for top



## dave4500 (Sep 7, 2012)

I am doing a project using old reclaimed wood. The 9 boards are different types of wood but the same thickness (approx 3/4 inch).
I want to cut these boards into strips (approx 1/4 inch wide or less). I then want to glue together alternate pieces for a different look using this for a small bench top.

Can I just glue these together using clamps (for the top)? or do I need to do something else with them?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You can easily cut them all to the same width and then mix and match.

Consider a geometric pattern like this board. Each strip is 1/8in wider than the other starting at 1/8in.









The pieces may warp/box/twist as they are cut. This can be due to internal stress. 

You will lose a decent amount of the wood due to the blade kerf.

If you have a circular saw, consider using its blade for the cuts, you will not lose as much wood.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

If I was going to glue them together and they are only 1/8" thick I would not use a circular saw but a table saw with a good blade. Ideally I would use a glue line rip blade.
Tom


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You may find it easier to glue the boards in batches, sets of two or three depending on width, then join pairs of these together getting wider panels until you end up with one large panel.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It would work very well to glue strips like that. The joints would last longer if you have a planer and would cut the wood oversized and surface it back to 1/4". When you clamp the strips together the strips will want to go in every direction so I would make them 1" longer than the finished length. This way you can glue up the wood and then trim it to a finished length after it is one piece. Also you might cover some 1x2's with package sealing tape and clamp them to both sides of the glue up to help keep the strips aligned. The tape will keep the 1x2's from sticking to the glue up.


----------



## dave4500 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your ideas. I am not a pro woodworker but recently have bought a table saw and some hand tools to get me started. Having lots of fun so far. Patience is my enemy! Hard to wait for that glue to dry...


----------

